# ser un kinki [quinqui]



## flory_1985

Hi,

what does a "kinki" mean exactly? is it "gay,homosexual"?

the context is: "la abuela esta lavando la cabeza a una clienta que le esta contando sus problemas domesticos, especialmente con el hijo mayor que le ha salido un kinki"


----------



## traduman

ser un quinqui = to be a criminal, a loutish. It's a pejorative word for people coming from poor areas of a city and they are related to crime.


----------



## profe105

Está preguntando si _kinki_ quiere decir _gay, homosexual_.

Yo no sé.


----------



## Dudu678

No, it doesn't mean _homosexual._


----------



## faranji

'Quinqui' comes from 'quinquillero,' a word meaning 'peddler.' Nowadays 'quinqui' means 'petty criminal.' It's got nothing to do with 'kinky'!


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Ya que ha salido el tema, a ver si alguien me puede aclarar esto: yo tenía entendido que el uso de la palabra _quinqui_ queda restringido a Cataluña. ¿Es cierto? Por aquí hace ya muchos años que se habla de _quinquis_ (yo estoy en la zona de Barcelona) y mediante esta palabra nos referimos a una persona por lo general de la periferia, consumidora de drogas, sin trabajo ni estudios, etc. También utilizamos mucho la palabra _quillo_ o incluso _quillaco_. Pienso también en _lolailo_... ¿Algún comentario?


----------



## Dudu678

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> También utilizamos mucho la palabra _quillo_ o incluso _quillaco_. Pienso también en _lolailo_... ¿Algún comentario?


_Quinqui_ lo he oído yo bastantes veces aquí en Madrid, en algún grupo de amigos. Aunque de mi experiencia personal no se puede generalizar.

_Quillo _o _quillaco_ desde luego que yo nunca las había oído. Bueno, _quillo_ sí, pero ya sabes cómo.

_Lolailo_ lo relaciono con _julai._


----------



## yomemoims

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> Ya que ha salido el tema, a ver si alguien me puede aclarar esto: yo tenía entendido que el uso de la palabra _quinqui_ queda restringido a Cataluña. ¿Es cierto? Por aquí hace ya muchos años que se habla de _quinquis_ (yo estoy en la zona de Barcelona) y mediante esta palabra nos referimos a una persona por lo general de la periferia, consumidora de drogas, sin trabajo ni estudios, etc. También utilizamos mucho la palabra _quillo_ o incluso _quillaco_. Pienso también en _lolailo_... ¿Algún comentario?


Un kinki es una persona que se droga y eso ... o simplemente que no esta muy metida en la sociedad. Yo soy de Guadalajara ( España ) y también se usa ese termino, si con eso he servido de ayuda...


----------



## lamartus

Mi familia es castellana (de ambas Castillas) y ambas ramas usan "quinqui" habitualmente. Lo he escuchado desde siempre. También en Madrid.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

yomemoims said:


> Un kinki es una persona que se droga y eso ... o simplemente que no esta muy metida en la sociedad. Yo soy de Guadalajara ( España ) y también se usa ese termino, si con eso he servido de ayuda...


 
Entonces supongo que la que no se usa fuera de Cataluña es _quillo_. Por cierto, ¡eso de _julai_ no me suena! Curioso, ¿verdad?, esto de las denominaciones...

Por aquí se habla muchísimo tanto de _quinqui_ como de _quillo_, supongo que porque la cosa está muy mal y abundan...  

Ciao ciao!


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Me acabo de acordar que en inglés _kinky_ significa _pervertido_ en lenguaje coloquial y, si no recuerdo mal, es la palabra que utilizan los negros de los EE.UU para describir un pelo afro desaliñado... Nada que ver con "nuestros" _quinquis_...


----------



## faranji

_Julai _no tiene nada que ver con _lolailo._ _Julai_ viene de _julandrón_ y significa varón homosexual. 

_Lolailo_, según yo lo entiendo, no tiene un matiz criminal.

_Quinqui_ se usaba mucho en Madrid. En su día era un término muy preciso y se aplicaba mucho a los raterillos de poca monta. (Un _quinqui_ o _quincalla_ por antonomasia era El Lute.) Hoy en día me parece que se usa para cualquier clase de maleante. 

En Madrid no se usaba eso de _quillo_, aunque por lo que apuntas me suena a sinónimo de otro término bastante popular: 'jicho' o 'jincho'.


----------



## jmx

Este artículo de Wikipedia puede resultar aclarador :

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quinqui

O sea, es un grupo étnico, pero se los identifica con delincuentes de poca monta.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Luego pensé que aquello que os decía de _quillo_ (sinónimo de _quinqui_ en Catalunya) viene precisamente de _quinqui_: _quinquillo_. ¿Te suena, Jmartins, tú que también eres de estas latitudes?


----------



## jmx

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> Luego pensé que aquello que os decía de _quillo_ (sinónimo de _quinqui_ en Catalunya) viene precisamente de _quinqui_: _quinquillo_. ¿Te suena, Jmartins, tú que también eres de estas latitudes?


No, a mi me suena simplemente a alguien que dice con frecuencia "shiquillo" y para ir más deprisa lo deja en "quillo". Y tampoco me da la impresión de que sea exclusivo de Cataluña.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

jmartins said:


> No, a mi me suena simplemente a alguien que dice con frecuencia "shiquillo" y para ir más deprisa lo deja en "quillo". Y tampoco me da la impresión de que sea exclusivo de Cataluña.


 
¿En serio? Pues, en mi cabecita, un _quillo_ es sinónimo de _quinqui_. Nunca se me había ocurrido lo que "chiquillo". Decía que esto de _quillo, quillaco_, etc. era una cosa de Cat. porque una vez dije la palabra en Madrid y no sabían de qué les establa hablando.

Me pregunto si por aquí hay alguien más que también entienda que un _quillo_ es un _quinqui_ aquí en Barcelona o si es más "correcta" la idea de Jmartins.

Saludos a todos.


----------



## Fernando

About what a quinqui is:

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quinqui

I agree with Wiki. The quinquis are a well known group of payos living as gitanos (gypsies, Romanis).


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Interesantísimo, Fernando. Debo confesar que jamás había oído la palabra *merchero*...


----------



## chics

¡Hola!

He preguntado un poco a los mayores... efectivamente en Cataluña *quillo* es sinónimo de *quinqui*. Nadie me ha dicho nada de gitanos ni medio-gitanos, ni de nomadismo...

Mi abuela utiliza _quinqui _aún, parece que hace muchísimos años la palabra _quillo_ era el equivalente en argot chungo (ahí no sé si hay influencia del caló o de otras cosas...), que pasó rápidamente a los jóvenes (era una palabra más guay y moderna). Esos jóvenes han ido creciendo y siguen usándola, la enseñan a sus hijos, y entre una cosa y otra al final ha pasado a ser de uso generalizado y registro estandar, "pero hace ya tiempo de eso". Y "como la palabra _bocata_", también.

Para mí eso podría explicar su uso tan local, como la mayoría de vocabulario argot y no oficial-reglado... aquí, por ejemplo, nos echamos a reir cuando oímos "¿Qué pasa, tronco?" en series rodadas en Madrid. A menudo oigo "¿pero quién escribe eso? ¿qué edad tienen y qué desconectados del mundo están, que se creen que los demás hablamos así! ¡Qué nulos!" pero resulta que allí se sí se dice.


----------



## concafeina

Dudu678 said:


> _Quinqui_ lo he oído yo bastantes veces aquí en Madrid, en algún grupo de amigos. Aunque de mi experiencia personal no se puede generalizar.
> 
> _Quillo _o _quillaco_ desde luego que yo nunca las había oído. Bueno, _quillo_ sí, pero ya sabes cómo.
> 
> _Lolailo_ lo relaciono con _julai._


 
Un qunqui es un delicuente, drogado, rodeado de malas juntas, etc. Ahora un julai es un homosexual (en absoluto relacionado con un lolailo), pues un lolailo es el típico garrulo que va de "gitano", es decir el que le gusta el "gitaneo" y va de macarra por la vida.
Sé que en Andalucia se usa también "cani" y vi hace un tiempo por la tele que tienen su estilo de música, ropa, etc. Bueno como los quillos, creo.

Una pregunta, ¿de dónde vienen estos nombres de tribus urbanas, por ejemplo pijos, quillos, etc.? Según creo la mayoría adapta la denominación de un estilo de música y lo aplica como nombre de la tribu urbana a la que pertenecen.
En fín tiene mucha tela esto de los quinquis, piezas, perlas, garrulos, cholos, etc.

Saludos


----------



## Arrius

En inglés* kinky* se refiere a alguien o algo que tiene una aparencia ligeramente homosexual o pervertido de otra manera. En los años sesenta había los kinky boots, botas de cuero muy largas para mujeres con tacones altas, que hacían pensar en el sado-masoquismo. No sé si tiene algo que ver con la palabra en cuestión.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Arrius said:


> En inglés* kinky* se refiere a alguien o algo que tiene una aparencia ligeramente homosexual o pervertido de otra manera. En los años sesenta había los kinky boots, botas de cuero muy largas para mujeres con tacones altas, que hacían pensar en el sado-masoquismo. No sé si tiene algo que ver con la palabra en cuestión.


 
A mí me suena el "kinky hair" de los afros. Y luego la buenísima banda de pop londinense *The Kinks*, liderada por Ray Davies: existe una foto del grupo con el aspecto que describe el compañero Arrius (botas de cuero, látigos, etc.)

Saludos.


----------



## Mei

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> ¿En serio? Pues, en mi cabecita, un _quillo_ es sinónimo de _quinqui_. Nunca se me había ocurrido lo que "chiquillo". Decía que esto de _quillo, quillaco_, etc. era una cosa de Cat. porque una vez dije la palabra en Madrid y no sabían de qué les establa hablando.
> 
> Me pregunto si por aquí hay alguien más que también entienda que un _quillo_ es un _quinqui_ aquí en Barcelona o si es más "correcta" la idea de Jmartins.
> 
> Saludos a todos.



Hola:

Para mi un _quinqui_, _quillo_, _quillaco_ es lo mismo y es despectivo. Lo de _shiquijo_ o _quijo_ viene de chiquillo y es una manera de llamar a alguien y para mi no es nada despectivo, al menos cuando llamo así a algún amigo lo hago con todo el buen rollo del mundo, como si dijera _nene!_

Saludos!

Mei


----------



## Arrius

A mí me suena el "kinky hair" de los afros. Y luego la buenísima banda de pop londinense *The Kinks*, liderada por Ray Davies: existe una foto del grupo con el aspecto que describe el compañero Arrius (botas de cuero, látigos, etc.)* TraductoraPobleSec*

La idea original de_ kink_ es de  algo torcido o pervertido que sea en el pelo o en los morales. Los cabellos rizados de los famosos Kinks son solo un accesorio de su singularidad general (posiblemente fingida).


----------



## alfanje

Me llama la atención que nadie ha hecho referencia a la quincalla (y a la chatarra) que era la mercancía que trataban los primeros quincalleros, depués llamados "quinquis".

Con posterioridad el campo semántico se ha extendido, siempre para significar un tipo de "gentes de mal vivir": rateros, drogadictos, mendigos, vagabundos.

También se ha adaptado la grafía por la más económica (o anarquista, o eusquérica... ) de "kinki" .

Creo que pocas veces se habrá utilizado para expresar lo "kinky" del inglés (y esas pocas, creo que el hablante lo habrá dicho con cursiva ). Sobre esta palabra inglesa, leí que un lugar de Japón que tenía ese nombre y lo quería cambiar, para no sentirse vilipendiado en la lengua universal. (Viene en la Enciclopedia de la lengua inglesa de David Crystal)


----------



## fuzzzylogix

kinki viene del inglés "kinky" y se refiere al sexo pervertido....S&M, B&D, etc......


----------



## Cabeza tuna

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> Me acabo de acordar que en inglés _kinky_ significa _pervertido_ en lenguaje coloquial y, si no recuerdo mal, es la palabra que utilizan los negros de los EE.UU para describir un pelo afro desaliñado... Nada que ver con "nuestros" _quinquis_...


 
Me sorprnedieron con sus quinquis por que yo solo conocia kinky que es pervertido! pero en un lenguaje colonial


----------



## dulceivonnee

flory_1985 said:


> Hi,
> 
> what does a "kinki" mean exactly? is it "gay,homosexual"?
> 
> the context is: "la abuela esta lavando la cabeza a una clienta que le esta contando sus problemas domesticos, especialmente con el hijo mayor que le ha salido un kinki"



Hi Flory

No no no, in spanish kinki it doesn,t mean gay

take a look here
kinky


----------



## Wanda_Brown

jmartins said:


> Este artículo de Wikipedia puede resultar aclarador :
> 
> http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quinqui
> 
> O sea, es un grupo étnico, pero se los identifica con delincuentes de poca monta.



Es un perfil social, producto de una época marcada por la crisis económica (mucho paro) y social (la heroína hacía estragos) en la España de finales de la dictadura y la transición: delincuente jovencísimo, toxicómano... La filmografía española de los años 70-80 retrata este fenómeno. La carga semántica de la palabra "quinqui" no recae en absoluto en la etnia (o por lo menos, en español ibérico). El Centro de Cultura Contemporánea de Barcelona dedicó una exposición muy completa a este tema.


----------



## EliTrans

I've read this thread a few times over the years and am wondering if the word "punk" would work in certain contexts, as in riffraff... what do some of the natives think?


----------



## Elcanario

I don't think so, a punk is a gamberro.
Quinqui (quincallero) has two meanings: 1. Petty criminal, and 2. A person who makes or deals with quincalla(ironmongery).
Un saludo


----------



## EliTrans

Pero es necesario que un kinki (como lo he visto escrito) sea un criminal? Porque del contexto de lo que estoy traduciendo se usa para describir a gente que tiene pinta de ser malotes pero no son realmente criminales... por eso lo entendí como tipo gamberro??


----------



## maidinbedlam

@EliTrans , danos por favor la oración completa y los detalles de trasfondo de lo que estás traduciendo.
Gracias


----------



## Elcanario

No nos has proporcionado el texto ni el contexto.
Puede suceder una de tantísimas posibilidades; que el autor no sepa su verdadero significado (nos pasa a todos), que aún sabiendo su significado lo use a propósito como insulto, etcétera, etcétera.
Un saludo


----------



## EliTrans

Gracias por vuestras respuestas, no puedo dar la frase completa porque estoy traduciendo un guion para un cliente con que tengo un acuerdo de confidencialidad. La obra todavía no es pública así que no puedo divulgar el contexto exacto.

Más o menos es algo como: "Aunque parecen tres kinkis de barrio... en realidad son diosas disfrazadas".

Por eso decía que no es necesario que sean criminales, sino gente de pinta de malote.

Solo quería saber si se puede usar la palabra kinki como algo parecido a un gamberro, o sea "punk" (que no es lo mismo que "punky" como se conoce en español).

Gracias de todas formas.


----------



## Elcanario

Los quinquis estaban a la orden del día en los barrios de España en los años ochenta y quizá incluso en los noventa. Podría ser algo parecido a un_* small-time crook*_. Tenían unas _pintas_, una manera de ser y de actuar particulares y cada barrio de baja extracción social los tenía en aquella época. Yo los conocí en primera persona. Para hacerte una idea más precisa se pueden revisar películas como Perros Callejeros, El Torete y el Vaquilla, etc que son un reflejo de lo que eran los quinquis.

Todo esto que te cuento es para darte contexto. Estoy seguro de que en los barrios bajos del Reino Unido existieron personajes similares en algún momento y se les denominaría de alguna manera o jerga local. Esta podría ser una traducción aún más adecuada. Small-time crook sería, digamos, su hiperónimo.
Tú contexto es solo una comparación para que el imaginario del lector los represente, es decir, sus _pintas_.
Un saludo


----------



## EliTrans

Muchísimas gracias por la descripción, yo lo entendía así, llevo 25 años viviendo en Madrid y las referencias que he escuchado siempre me han parecido lo que yo llamaría un “punk” en EEUU pero un “crook” es un criminal, aunque sea de poco monte. Un punk tiene las pintas pero no es necesariamente un criminal. Por eso preguntaba…


----------



## acme_54

In the sample text, "scumbag" might work.
"...grandma(granny/gran/nan/nana... etc) is washing the head of a client who is telling her about her domestic problems, especially with her eldest son who has turned out (to be) a scumbag".
Other, more euphemistic options could be "her eldest son who has gone off the rails/is hanging out with a bad crowd/is now a delinquent/..."


----------



## Ballenero

Se escribe: quinqui (nunca con k).
Viene de quincallero.
Quincalla es el conjunto de objetos de metal de poco valor.

Quinqui es un término informal que se utilizaba para referirse a un pueblo nómada muy parecido a los gitanos pero que no son gitanos, los mercheros (un rasgo que les distingue de aquellos es que su piel es clara y pueden llegar a ser rubios; son similares a los _tinkers_ irlandeses).

Desde hace siglos se dedicaban a ir de pueblo en pueblo comerciando con quincalla.
Reciclaban los objetos metálicos de uso cotidiano como tijeras, ollas, cafeteras, etc.

Ese modo de vida les dejaba fuera de la sociedad y les empujaba a la marginalidad y a la pobreza.
Por eso, no es difícil comprender que muchas veces algunos de sus miembros cometieran pequeños actos delictivos.

Al llegar la modernidad (años 60), se les obligó a abandonar el nomadismo y se vieron forzados a asentarse en barrios chabolistas de las periferias de las grandes ciudades.
En aquellos años, uno de ellos se hace muy popular, como una especie de moderno bandido, incluso fuera de España (Boney M le hizo una canción), el Lute (hay una película sobre su vida).

En la década siguiente llega la epidemia de heroína a todo el mundo occidental y esta gente, en su condición de marginados, cae facimente en todo lo relacionado con ello, ya sea tráfico o adicción.

Es entonces cuando el término quinqui pasa a designar a cualquiera con apariencia de barriobajero, posible delincuente, toxicómano…
Y el sentido aquel de quincallero desaparece totalmente.

No sé como traducirlo, quizás _outsider_ pero en versión _slang_.


----------



## maidinbedlam

Hola a todos:
Ha quedado claro a lo largo de este extenso hilo que "quinqui" está sujeto a interpretaciones según la situación, por lo que más aportaciones solo redundarían sobre lo ya dicho. Por lo tanto esta discusión va a ser cerrada, aunque la vamos a dejar en el foro por si puede ser de utilidad a alguien en el futuro.
Gracias a todos por su participación, 
maidinbedlam-mod


----------

